# SIMPLON Stomp MR-3 mit Trigger X.0 zu verkaufen ! ! !



## yankeezoulou (13. Januar 2010)

Das Bike habe ich im Mai 2008 gekauft.
Listenpreis: 4.600,- Euro jetzt abzugeben für 2.900,- Euro

- KM-Leistung ca. 1.800 km
- folgende Teile habe ich bereits erneuert: Drehtlager, Steuerrohrlager wurden auf Kulanz gewechselt Bremsbeläge hinten sind neu
- die Federgabel hatte ich bereits zur jährlichen Wartung eingeschickt

Das Bike ist in einem sehr gepflegten Zustand, da auch nur wenig gefahren! (Bilder in guter Auflösung kann ich gerne mailen)


Techn. Daten:

Rahmen:
Simplon Stomp Carbon Rahmen, Hot Melt Nano Carbon, Triple Fusion Technology, SAPP Kinematik mit 115mm Federweg, Fox Float RP-23 190x22.2x8 Dämpfer, ca. 990 Gramm, Farbe: schwarz / carbon

Gabel:
Fox 32 F100 RLC 100mm Federweg, FSA Orbit Z Zero Stack 1 1/8" Steuersatz

Schaltung:
Sram X.0. Schaltwerk und Trigger, Shimano E-Type Deore XT Umwerfer

Kurbel:
Truvativ Noir 3.3TM Carbon

Kassette:
Sram PG-990 11-34

Bremsen:
Magura Marta SL Scheibenbremsen, 180 mm Durchmesser

Laufräder:
DT Swiss 240s 6L / XR 4.2d

Reifen:
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2,25"

Lenker:
Simplon RISER 660 OSX

Vorbau:
Syncros Factory FLS

Sattelstütze:
Simplon Carbon ROD V2, 31,6mm

Sattel:
Selle Italia SLR-XC Gelflow


----------



## msv1wrc (15. April 2010)

Hallo, kannst du mir mal ein paar Bilder senden...welche Größe?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yankeezoulou (15. April 2010)

msv1wrc schrieb:


> Hallo, kannst du mir mal ein paar Bilder senden...welche Größe?
> 
> Gruß
> Martin




Größe L (53)

Fotos kann ich Dir gerne schicken, benötige bitte Deine Email-Adresse.

Gruß 
Jörn


----------

